# does anyone know?



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

I used to fish Stone Harbor and a few years ago we went to find the rock jettys burried under sand.ink it was do to beach replenishment but not sure.I was checking out satellite imagery and saw the jettys and was wondering if its true.If anyone can answer I'd appreciate it as this is a great place for early tog and winter flounder.If you live close and can take a peek I'd be in debt to you.
On another note have you ever fished from a ladder? Check this out
http://www.flyfishingconnection.com/articles/current/81/A+Step+Up+In+Fishing+Cape+Cod's+Sand+Flats/


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

They have done alot of rebuilding and beach replenishmnt. I haven't been up that way in a while so I don't know which jetties have been built up or not.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

They did the same thing at Capr May point beaches ... used to be lots of jettys exposed but they really piled up sand over a lot of them a year or two ago ... I suppose they will resurface one day


----------



## loucar1 (Sep 3, 2006)

I know what your saying Cape May jetty,s were all covered with sand last year...Anyone been by CM lately??


----------

